# Questions regarding logo/ t shirt design work.



## Blackbog3 (Feb 24, 2014)

Not sure if this is the right forum, so feel free to move. 

My band has been playing live for a few months now and booking gigs semi regularly. We've had people asking about purchasing t shirts, but none of us are really graphic designers and not really coming up with any decent looking ideas.

I've looked around, and the companies that do such things are out of what we can afford as a band. Where do you go to get work done that isn't going to run a ton of money?


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## shaynedepugh (Feb 24, 2014)

If you'd like to email me, I'm a graphic designer and we can talk about some ideas and prices. My email is [email protected] and if you want to see my current portfolio, it's up at Shayne DePugh

I look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## UnderTheSign (Mar 3, 2014)

Who to go to depends on your genre. Logos are generally $50-$100, artwork can go anywhere from $100 to a grand depending on how elaborate it is.


----------



## kazzie (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't want to live in a world where logos cost $50.


----------



## shaynedepugh (Mar 3, 2014)

kazzie said:


> I don't want to live in a world where logos cost $50.



Couldn't agree more. I like to get at least $200-500, and that's still reasonable for a freelancer at my level.


----------

